# Mexican Consulate in El Paso, TX



## MattHanson1990 (Jul 28, 2018)

So I will be re-applying for the temporary resident visa in El Paso, Texas on Tuesday; Phoenix is unavailable until Thursday, and in Albuquerque the . So I have questions regarding the consulate:

1) I don't have a credit card and have never used one in my life, so will they deny your application for not having a CC statement?

2) How long does the process take? Like weeks? Do you get the visa stamp in your passport the same day?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need bank statements to prove income, but they will not be interested in you credit card history, or lack of it.
You saud. "re-apply", indicating that you have applied before. The requirements will be the same as the first time. Did you fail to qualify, or did you let your previous residence visa lapse?


----------



## MattHanson1990 (Jul 28, 2018)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will need bank statements to prove income, but they will not be interested in you credit card history, or lack of it.
> You saud. "re-apply", indicating that you have applied before. The requirements will be the same as the first time. Did you fail to qualify, or did you let your previous residence visa lapse?


I had a student visa and I just let it expire; but I left Mexico two days before it expired.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK. The application for a Residence Visa is entirely different. Go to the Mexican consulate, or their website, for the complete details of the paperwork and bank statements that you will need to prove your financial qualifications for that type of visa; basically, around $1500-$2000 per month of steady income will do it. There are other things to learn, as there is also a Permanent Residence visa possible.


----------

